# Dog Walkers / sitters insurance recommendations?



## Pontcanna Dog Walking (Jul 12, 2011)

Hiya all,

I was wondering if anyone can recommend an insurance company to cover dog walking and dog sitting?

Many thanks.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Many people here are with Cliverton. I got a quote off them, and though I have nothing to compare it to, it seems very comprehensive and reasonably priced


----------



## Pontcanna Dog Walking (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Argent,
I will give them a call. Much appreciated


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Jun 23, 2011)

You should go online and try to find the contact details of leading companies that provide dog walkers/sitters insurance.


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm with Cliverton & they're great, not too expensive.

I looked at Pet Plan first but Cliverton offered more for less so they were an obvious winner


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm with Cliverton too, haven't had to make a claim but know of someone who is unfortunately going through the process and she says they are being great. So, not only do they look good on paper but it would seem the claims process should you need to use it (touch wood none of us will) is good as well


----------

